# PC boots outside of case but doens't inside of case



## PCDoesn'tBoot456 (Oct 7, 2021)

I had my PC in a repair shop for over a month now. The guy has ordered an abundance of replacement parts of the same brand to test. Originally the issue was a faulty power supply that blew out my old motherboard.

Though once he ordered new parts. The pc still didn't boot. However, today he disclosed that the PC boots outside of the case. However, once he puts the parts inside of the case, it freezes at boot up.

He's not sure what the issue is, though he's going to test the case today. As it seems the case is the only issue considering every other part works outside of the case. Any tips or solutions? I'm getting frustrated with how long it's taking for this PC to be repaired. Worst case scenario I'll have to buy a new PC.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There's a short between MOBO and case.


----------



## PCDoesn'tBoot456 (Oct 7, 2021)

Corday said:


> There's a short between MOBO and case.


He already tested over 20 motherboards, and he claims the standoffs are the first thing he checks. Is there a possiblity that the case is constantly causing shorts between multiple motherboards?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

He should read up on proper grounding.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If he's tested 20 motherboards, it's time to find a new repair shop!


----------

